# Can't stand thieves



## Wookie (Oct 2, 2007)

One thing I can't stand is a thief. This wasn't even a good thief just plain stupid. If you've fished on the bridge you how they have pot o potties set up there. Well I had a pole out of the water on side of the pottie and my truck was on the other side. This guy saw me and mygirl's son fishing right by this pole. Well, we stepped away from that side and started checking our other poles and this guy that was parked maybe 50ft BEHIND ME went pass my truck to the pottie then took off with my pole back to his mini van. This dummie didn't evensee my girlstanding behind the pottie next to water as he took off with the pole. She told me I think that guy just took your pole. So I went down to his van and he had it propped up where you can't see it. I immediately snatched and said that's my "f'ing pole!" "oh my bad, I just thought someone left it so I picked it up in case they come back". I would've jacked him up but his kids and wife were there and I would've made a bad impression on the kid I was fishing with. I'm sure I'll see him fishing there again. We'll rediscuss the situation then.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That takes some gaul.....glad you got your pole back!:letsdrink


----------



## Papa Z (Sep 24, 2009)

_Sorry you had to go through all that! i must say your a strong man!! :hoppingmad I thank i would let him feal the rod tip on the ol kisser :clap Then sayoops My Bad! But you were the biger Man! :toast_


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Yep, taking the high roadwas definitely the right thing to do. Good job.


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

This is exactly why I love fishing on NAS


----------



## Wookie (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Cornflake789 (3/22/2010)*This is exactly why I love fishing on NAS


Me too Indy. But after only catching 4 "endangered" red snapper at the tourney I had to go somewhere for a bit where I can actually keep the fish. By the way, something came through the base area at sunrise by the back gate. There were two pretty big frenzies out there near the light house area. I nearly ran into a flatbed truck trying to see over it. Couldn't tell if flipper was wearing 'em out or something else.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

good job man (king hard head):clap...hate to hear it and there are some stupid people out there...you did the right thing and i'm proud of you...i remember you from about 2 yrs ago or so...we were coming in from the gulf and pulled up to you and your family on the beach of p'cola nas...we asked if you'd take a picture of us and our catch...it was me, my wife dale, karon and potter onboard [email protected]weappreciated that...stand up guy wookie...glad it all worked out man...


----------



## Wookie (Oct 2, 2007)

Lol at Ultralite! I was just thinking that before I read your post. Those are still the biggest snapper n grouper I've seen since fishing.


----------



## devildog83 (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm sorry folks but my son would have had to learn what happens when you steal from someone.


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

> *Cornflake789 (3/22/2010)*This is exactly why I love fishing on NAS








hate to say.....I woulda threw the POS over the rail


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

> *onemorecast (3/22/2010)*Yep, taking the high roadwas definitely the right thing to do. Good job.








lol.....meant to quote this one :banghead


----------



## blanetankersley (Jan 17, 2009)

Thats how the world is today. I leave my stuff were i can see it cause people these days will steal anything. 

I probably would not have been as nice as you were eventho what you did was the right thing for sure


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Just sad that is what it is, stealing from a fisherman is just about the saddest thing you can do.:banghead


----------



## RODMIESTER (Dec 1, 2007)

You did the right thing, at the right time, you are the better man.

That old boy needs a good old backwoods spanking!!!!!


----------



## foxbo (Oct 4, 2007)

New fishing bridge with the same old problem. Never left anything unattended on the old one, and won't on this either. Nice taking the high road.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

your a better man than me,I'd have whipped him,in front of his kid so they would also know that stealing is bad and there is consequences,and I'll stop now


----------



## FishAddict (Feb 2, 2009)

Post the tag number and vehicle ID so everyone is aware.


----------



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

> *devildog83 (3/22/2010)*I'm sorry folks but my son would have had to learn what happens when you steal from someone.




I agree, kids need a life lesson. sorry to hear that that crap is going on..


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Wookie glad you got your rod back and no one got hurt. As Doc Holiday said so well in Tombstone. "I thought of ending his miserable existence but self control got the better of me"


----------



## TCGrimsley (Apr 10, 2009)

Yeah, I hate a thief also. I still remember when my dad took me fishing offshore at horseshoe beach one day as a kid, we stopped at Bells restaurant and started eating, my dad saw this guy hop in the boat, he and his buddy who is a police officer in Lake City walked out and commenced to whuppin that guys behind with the buisness end of a emergency boat paddle and a big mag-light. We didn't go fishing that day, but he got what he deserved.


----------



## Marine Scout (Nov 18, 2007)

You did the right thing. It takes a mature person to hold his instincts in check, reasoning what is best for the little ones, even when they are not his own!! Things are sure to get much worst as the economy plunges.

:clap:clap:clap


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

assualt and battery over a fishing pole, I hope it was a penn internation or van staal or Shimano Stella


----------



## otto (Dec 3, 2007)

That is what I was thinking. Yeah it was messed up of him for sure, but everyone seems so quick to violence these days.


----------

